# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Reforestarán mil hectáreas en provincia huanuqueña de Lauricocha

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Huánuco, feb. 20 (ANDINA).-* Mil hectáreas de las localidades de Baños, Jesús y San Miguel de Cauri, en la provincia de Lauricocha (Huánuco), serán reforestadas como parte del proyecto Reforestación con fines de protección y manejo de la microcuenca del Nupe y Lauricocha.    
La iniciativa, ejecutada por la Gerencia Regional de Recursos Naturales, Defensa Civil y Gestión del Medio Ambiente, se desarrollará durante los próximos tres años, con un presupuesto de dos millones 676 mil nuevos soles. 
René Calderón, titular de dicha oficina, explicó que se producirán un millón 333 mil plantones de pino, eucalipto y quinual en 17 viveros especialmente construidos, los cuales serán monitoreados por profesionales y pobladores de Lauricocha. 
Asimismo, se solicitarán trabajadores para la instalación de los viveros, el trasplante de plantones y el mantenimiento de éstos, con la finalidad de darle sostenibilidad al proyecto. 
El presidente regional de Huánuco, Jorge Espinoza, indicó que la reforestación es una obra capital en el departamento, el país y el mundo, sobre todo cuando el ecosistema sufre drásticas modificaciones por el calentamiento global. 
En la ceremonia de colocación del primer plantón participaron pobladores y autoridades de Jesús, Baños y San Miguel de Cauri, entre ellos el alcalde provincial de Lauricocha, Heriberto Estrada.  *Foto: Andina (Gobierno Regional de Huánuco)*  Temas similares: Artículo: Reforestarán con algodón nativo zona de amortiguamiento de Pómac foticos de aji paprika en la provincia de barranca Reforestarán zonas altoandinas de Lima con un millón de plantones Reforestarán comunidades de Cajamarca con un millón 400 mil plantones Reforestarán comunidades de Cajamarca con un millón 400 mil plantones

----------

